# Thanks Doc! too bad your done with US.



## JBonez (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, seven days to the t and the doc's promise held strong, got my white lady beans today and i must say thanks to the doc! However, i hear he is done with the US now, oh well, there are others!

Im in the dirty dirty if anyone wants to know where i got them sent to!


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

dang bro he really done sendin to the us?


----------



## JBonez (Sep 16, 2008)

ninja edit


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in the yousa and I just ordered the day before yesterday, they were out of stock, I gave a replacement pick, and today they sent them out...


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

idk but lets stop talking about it i dont want to jeopordize the doc in anyway


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 16, 2008)

The Doc isn't going to be put into any more or less jeopardy if we do or don't talk about him here.  He is playing the game and has to be cautious like us all.  I also just ordered some LRs today with no issues and am located in the states...


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 16, 2008)

very true i guess either way the us govt isnt gonna rip open every package sent into the us. looking for his seeds. idk i sketch sometimes lol


----------



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm sketchie on the whole ordering seeds idea. I'll keep my eyes and ears open just in case I hear of a safe place to order from.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

Lerona said:
			
		

> I'm sketchie on the whole ordering seeds idea. I'll keep my eyes and ears open just in case I hear of a safe place to order from.



I agree with you.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

I have seen some of Dr. Chronic's posts on this forum or at least I think it was this forum. I am not sure but it would be nice if he or she posted a thread about why they feel like that. I would like to know why. I mean I can understand why but it would be nice to see what he or she has to say about it.


----------

